# Bobscnc



## rnubee (Aug 2, 2017)

Has anyone had experience with Bobs CNC E3 ?.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

rnubee

Would you possibly be talking about the MillRight CNC Model M3? This is a very tiny build it yourself CNC. It is a desktop machine. You may start with this, but I think you would be very dissapointed because of the size and some of the limitations. Go the next step up if this is the machine you are speaking of.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

